# To walk or not to walk: that is the question:



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

I have been dog walking for about a year, and my customers seem to be quite happy with my service, up until now. 

Recently, I was asked to take over from a dog walker who has fallen pregnant. The plan was to walk this high-energy Collie cross for two days a week, building up to five days a week, Monday-Friday as she left on maternity leave.

The problem is, after only four walks, the owner no longer requires my services because, wait for it, my walks are too much for her Collie cross.

Ive walked this dog down at the beach and along the river bank for a good hour, throwing stones and sticks into the water along with my other dogs but unbeknown to me. This Collie cross has been gulping down water and peeing all over the house, after Ive dropped him off. Oh and there was no mentioning of this problem from the outset. 

I am now of the opinion that the current dog walker has not been doing their job or why wouldnt they know about this behaviour, especially in the hot weather? After a tense discussion with the owner, I pointed out that no one had told me what to expect, and that I believed the dog wasnt being walked properly causing him to get too excited when having fun with the other dogs; hence the behaviour of gulping down water when swimming and chasing sticks. 

And I should point out. This is the second time. I've run into problems when taking over from dog walkers, who shall we say, let the dogs clean themselves and stick them back in the van.

The question is should I stick with giving the dogs and their owners their monies worth, in a full hour of good stimulating exercise or should I cut back on the walk and play it safe?

Ive already been told by one dog walker in my vicinity that playing it safe with a short walk and run off is the way to do it.

Your thoughts laddies and gents...?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Well if I'm paying for an hour, I expect an hour....if I found out my dog walker was "playing it safe with a short walk" and I was paying for a full hour, there would hell to pay! so no, I would continue as you are. If this lady doesn't require your services then that's her problem.

By the way, please don't throw sticks for dogs. They are SO dangerous and I've seen and heard too many horror stories. One of my own dogs even choked on one she found in the garden once - I found her gagging and had to stick my hand down her throat to dislodge a large bit of stick.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Well if I'm paying for an hour, I expect an hour....if I found out my dog walker was "playing it safe with a short walk" and I was paying for a full hour, there would hell to pay! so no, I would continue as you are. If this lady doesn't require your services then that's her problem.
> 
> By the way, please don't throw sticks for dogs. They are SO dangerous and I've seen and heard too many horror stories. One of my own dogs even choked on one she found in the garden once - I found her gagging and had to stick my hand down her throat to dislodge a large bit of stick.


I know what you are saying about sticks, but I cut them with my multitool. I only throw them into the water to be retrieved.

As for the hour, I would normally agree with you, but it seems to be a no-win situation. The dog walker I mentioned that advised me to "play it safe," also said I would end up taking dogs to the vet, as the more exercise they get the more prone they are to injury. And I'm starting to believe her, as I have a dog off injured that stepped on broken glass. :crying:

It seems I'm damned if I do...


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I think you are being given bad advise, hidden agenda on her part maybe.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

northnsouth said:


> I think you are being given bad advise, hidden agenda on her part maybe.


You could be right, but I see a lot of them short walking. And after the problems, I've mentioned, I am feeling a tad uncomfortable.


----------

